# How do I bleed the master cylinder and brakes on a 97 VW jetta



## Maintenance1 (May 26, 2012)

I replaced the (2) front to rear brake lines on my Jetta, I've tried to bleed the brakes the conventional way (RR,LR,RF,LF) with no luck. The master cylinder is compound with no ABS. 
How do I bleed the master cylinder and brakes.:banghead:


----------



## Kyle. (Mar 10, 2012)

Rent a vaccum bleeder if you have access to an air compressor, I did a rear disk swap about a month ago and absolutely could not get a pedal after numerours attempts of conventional bleeding. The vaccum bleeder is an awesome tool, it just hooks up to the bleeder screw and sucks all the air out, took me 1 round of bleeding to get a rock hard pedal.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

or search in the regional forum for a local that has one.


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

Would a mity vac hand pump give similar results? And is there any specific order to bleed the master cylinder? same as bleeding the brakes?


----------

